# Cold Feet



## bowinchester

I have a problem when hunting, fishing and snowmobiling in cold weather. My feet sweat and once wet get cold. Anybody know a solution to this problem. Special socks? Boots? that kind of stuff, any ideas would be great.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Wool socks and start with dry boots or liners. For people who have issues with wearing wool, a thin polypropylene or gortex sock first, then wool then boot. If you do not have a boot dryer get one, it is well worth the $25-35.00 they cost depending on which one you buy.

Putting antiperspirant on also is a good preventive option.

When heading out ice fishing or hunting I either do not run the floor heat or I wear other socks and shoes to where I am going then change into them as well.

Have been doing this for 15 years and other than when I have went into deeper water than my boots will hold out, I have not had cold feet. Whatever you do, make sure that your socks have not cotton in them nor will the nylon socks wick away moisture from your body. Just remember that in cold temps where sweating can occur, *COTTON IS ROTTEN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## martin_shooter

1500 gram lacrosse alpha rubber boots!! i got a pair of these this year and even if my feet sweat, they dont get cold. and your pants dont get wet when you drill holes


----------



## dogdexter1

Bata bunny boots


----------



## gamberc

i have the same problem you do i wear my every day cotton ones then put your wool on then boots the socks wick away sweat then the wool keeps them warm. Hope this helps


----------



## MSG Rude

MAC's Hardware in Fargo has boots that are rated for -64 below zero for 50.00 bucks. I bought a pair for me and a pair for my son for snowmobiling....EXCELLENT. I forget the name of them right now though.


----------



## woodpecker

For snowmobiling, hunting, etc. I have a pair of Sorrel Glacier. They're less than a hundred bucks, and I haven't had cold feet once since I bought them years ago!! They aren't so good for ice fishing though with the cloth on top of the foot. Rated to a hundred below I believe!


----------



## deerblazer93

muck boot artic sport rated for 60 bellow


----------



## HonkerExpress

Cabela's Predator's. Best boots I have ever owned for icefishing. I used to get very very cold feet, but since I bought a pair of these, I haven't had cold feet once. Awesome boots to say the least.


----------



## Savage260

good old bunny boots are the best thing going for cold feet


----------



## drjongy

Just bought a pair of Cabela's Predator Extreme yesterday. They have 25% off a lot of pac boots right now, plus I had a coupon for an additional 10% off clearance pac boots.


----------



## barebackjack

laite319 said:


> good old bunny boots are the best thing going for cold feet


 :beer:

Ive said it before, ill say it again. Warmest boot....EVER!

It is IMPOSSIBLE to get the liner wet as its sandwhiched between layers of vulcanized rubber. You can pour a cup of cold water in each boot, and as soon as your foot warms it up, your feet will remain toasty warm.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

+2 for bunny boots!


----------



## giwoyna5

I argee with the bunny boots, best ones to buy or steal as someone did with mine. Will definately own another pair, but for now thanks for the tip MSG Rude, went and picked up a pair of those "rangers" at MAC's. Nice boots for 50 bucks! Kept me warm all night callin varmits in -13 temps!


----------



## canadianmoose

ive always had problems with keeping my feet warm while ice fishing. one tip i can give you is take the liners out at the end of each day, cause they will not dry in your boot!

this year i broke down and bought a pair of -100 boots at my local wal-mart, and they were well worth the investment... stood out on the ice in -20 weather and they kept my feet warm  which is alot better then the -40 boots everdid...


----------



## bowinchester

thanks guys for all the ideas i will have to start experimenting with all those solutions.


----------



## fargojohnson

Bunny boots and putting antiperspirant on before your socks works great for me.


----------



## cupped-in123

woodpecker said:


> For snowmobiling, hunting, etc. I have a pair of Sorrel Glacier. They're less than a hundred bucks, and I haven't had cold feet once since I bought them years ago!! They aren't so good for ice fishing though with the cloth on top of the foot. Rated to a hundred below I believe!


I also have a pair of sorel glacier pacs.... i used to always get cold feet, but since i got these boots this year my feet have never been cold. my feet were sweating when i was walking around in 20 below temps putting decoys out


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I can't tell ya enough how much I love the Cabela's Trans Alaskan III boots I upgraded to this season. Man they are Sweet! Light and no matter how long I sit on the ice, no hint of cold or wet with them on. Not cheap...but man they do the job.

A Big Thumbs up for the Cabela's Trans Alaskan III boots from me, and I wore Mickey boots for 20 plus years....no comparison..they are far warmer and lighter. Worth every penny!


----------

